# The O&w Cougar...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm currently looking at the O&W Cougar ( the one that Roy has ), and I'm wondering if you any opinions on that watch. I have tiny wrists, but I think this one isn't as big as the other O&W Divers?

Thanks!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's the same case as the rlt 11 (which was launched 1st) and I find mine extremly comfortable on my 6 3/4 inch wrist. It isn't as thick as the seiko auto divers either.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> It's the same case as the rlt 11 (which was launched 1st) and I find mine extremly comfortable on my 6 3/4 inch wrist. It isn't as thick as the seiko auto divers either.


Thank you Paul - that helps me determine how it will look on my wrist.

Expect to see some Timex's for sale on the sales forum shortly - I need to fund this purchase


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

pg tips said:


> It's the same case as the rlt 11 (which was launched 1st)


???????

Is that an accurate comment?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a look here and scroll down to the RLT 11


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

With all respect, I used to own a Cougar over 5 years ago which in my mind means it was released first. Nice watch by the way but as with all O&W watches, the lume isn't up to scratch.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I think the lume is very good. It is Tritium I believe and will last the night.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Justin said:


> With all respect, I used to own a Cougar over 5 years ago which in my mind means it was released first. Nice watch by the way but as with all O&W watches, the lume isn't up to scratch.


Have to agree here,

I have the original '707' Cougar with the older style (Dagger)hands.

The lume on the dial is spot on, but the lume on the hands is 70%

weaker.

I also date my cougar to about 2001/02.

Regards,

Graham.


----------

